# excessive drinking?



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a leo that has for the last 3 months or so been drinking ALOT of water. Over night she can take in around half of her bowl(size is around 4-5 inchs across, and around 0.5-1 inch deep) of water that I fill to the top. The day after she'll drink the rest, and I fill it up again, and she does the same thing. She will drink like this over and over. I tryed to cut back on the water I give her by skipping a day, but then she would finish a full bowl of water in a hour or two.
Is she just always thirsty, and I am worrying over it? Or is it from something else? Oh and her heat is at the right temps, her substrate is kitchen roll, and if it is any help, she is one of my rescues from 4 months ago. 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Ive never heard of this in leos before so im unsure if its a bad sign or not but I have 2 sub adult leos in the same viv and I only have to change their water twice a week and its never all gone. I only change it so its fresh.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you actually see her drinking it? What side is the water bowl on, hot or cold? Is it possible that some if being lost from evaporation rather than her drinking it all?


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

The only time I have had a leo drinking excessively, it had worms! Look out for any signs of weight loss, as will probably be eating normally.

Very unlikely, could be a kidney problem as this causes many animals to drink lots... a sign of this would be white stools

As a rescue leo, has it been treated for anything in the last 4 months?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

never heard of this :S. normally they drink very little.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

in humans this is a sign of diabetes, i don't know if reptiles can siffer with this problem, so i can't comment otherwise.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

some-one said on here before that lizards drinking a lot is usually a sign of parasites or illness - sounds like you need to get that checked out esp if it is a rescue


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I have watched her drink her water, and it is on the cool side. She was treated for minor impaction. She has been to the vet previously and has been tested, but it shows no signs of parasites. She has only been gaining weight quite fast, and holds it with her. Her stools have been normal, and she also eats alot. She is about 8-9 months old, weighing around 60-70g(estimated from weight of others).


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It can also be a sign of kidney problems, but you would think if she was ill, there would be other signs like loss of appetite or weight loss, etc.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I am not sure. Things odd about her is that she will also eat excessivly. I won't allow her to eat till she stops because I'm afraid she'll impact herself, or throw it back up. She is not allowed to have a bowl of mealies in her cage because the last time she had that she ate them all in one go and was chocking the last ones down(I only noticed that because I came back in the room when she was finishing them). I dont know if she has a fast system, or maybe her body isn't registering that she is full or has had enough water. Has anyone heard of this before?

I have been watching for the last few months for any possible signs of her loosing weight or loosing intrest in food, but nothing seems to change, I will watch more, if she continues to drink endless amounts of water I'll take her to see my vet.

Anyone else have any suggestions or ideas?


----------

